# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πομπός FM 4W SMART KIT

## alani1984

Που θα βρω το σχήμα του?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## radioamateur

Mπορειτε να βρειτε περισσότερες πληροφοριες κανοντας κλικ  τον συνδεσμο
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/

Καλες κατασκευες!!!

----------


## alani1984

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  :Very Happy:

----------


## FM1

_Για δείτε αυτό: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42514_

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

Αν αλαξουμε το τρανζιστορ εξοδου με ενα μεγαλυτερης ισχυος δεν θα λειτουργει?

π.χ.2n6081

----------


## electron

Το 6081 είναι καταρχήν διαφορετικού κέλυφους,ωστόσο από τα ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριστικά του κάθε τρανζίστορ μπορείς να δεις τι άλλο αντίστοιχο ταιρίαζει. Εγω κάποτε είχα βάλει ένα το οποίο δυστυχώς μου διαφεύγει τώρα και έβγαζα περίπου τα 10 watts.

----------


## amiga

αυτός ο πομπός είναι για το διάολο......
διαμόρφωση χάλια (και χωρίς varicap)
τσουλάει όλη την ώρα και δεν έχει σταθεροποιημένη τάση στον ταλαντωτή.
σπάει σε 100 συχνότητες
δεν έχει φίλτρο αρμονικών
το τελικό τρανζίστορ ζεματάει.

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

> αυτός ο πομπός είναι για το διάολο......
> διαμόρφωση χάλια (και χωρίς varicap)
> τσουλάει όλη την ώρα και δεν έχει σταθεροποιημένη τάση στον ταλαντωτή.
> σπάει σε 100 συχνότητες
> δεν έχει φίλτρο αρμονικών
> το τελικό τρανζίστορ ζεματάει.



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

ναι αλλα μπορουμε να τον βελτιωσουμε.

----------


## FM1

Πάντως το αντίστοιχο του 2Ν3553 τρανζίστορ είναι το ΒFS22A καθώς και το 2Ν3924 σύμφωνα με το εγχειρίδιο της smart kit για τον πομπό fm 4w...Ο πομπός αυτός όπως και κάθε πομπός ισχύος για να λειτουργήσει κανονικά χωρίς βόμβο χρειάζεται *θωράκιση*,μέσα σε μεταλλικό κουτί για τον λόγο των αναδράσεων,καλές γειώσεις! και σταθεροποιημένη-φιλτραρισμένη τάση τροφοδοσίας!..Η συχνότητα του όντως τσουλάει λόγω του LC που με την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας του τρανζίστορ ανεβαίνει η αυτεπαγωγή του πηνίου και συνεπώς αλλάζει η συχνότητα :Confused1:  :Cursing: ..Γενικά ο εν λόγω πομπός προορίζεται μόνο για πειραματικούς & εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς..για σταθερό σταθμό στα fm δεν τον συστήνω :Confused1: ..
 Μπορώ να πώ ότι ένα αυτοταλάντωτο μηχάνημα που έχω με μία PL504 στα fm κρατά πιο σταθερή συχνότητα :Smile:  σε σχέση με τον 4w..αλλά και πάλι οι κατασκευές διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους και μπορεί να υπάρξουν διαφορές...
Κλείνοντας θα πώ το εξής, επειδή μου έχει συμβεί "Ο 4W FM θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή" :Wink:

----------


## itta-vitta

Πρόκειται γιά κατασκευή "σκουπίδι". Μη πετάτε τζάμπα λεφτά. Έχω αχοληθεί μ' αυτό το κύκλωμα. Εκτός των άλλων θέλουν άλλαγμα και οι μεταβλητοί. Με μεταβλητούς 10-60 βγαίνει εκτός μπάντας προς βραχέα. Θέλει μεταβλητούς το πολύ μέχρι 30πικο. Και το πηνίο της μιας σπείρας το είχα κόψει από την πλακέτα δηλ το είχα απομονώσει και είχα βάλει  2σπ 0,75χιλ σύρμα Φ6 ή 7 χιλ δεν θυμάμαι πάνε καμμιά 27-28 χρόνια από τότε. Το κιτ δεν είχε κυκλοφορήσει στην αγορά. το είχε παρουσιάσει ο Νόστης στο περιοδικό 'ηλεκτρονικές επιλογές' στα πρώτα τεύχη. Γενικά το είχα κατασκευάσει σύμφωνα με ένα παρόμοιο κιτ που κυκλοφορούσε περί το 1980-1981 της ρέντφοξ που έβγαζε 6 βαττ. Το μηχανηματάκι το πούλησα πριν από ένα ενάμισυ  χρόνο στο φίλο τον Μakis από το σάιτ μάζι με ένα λίνεαρ 25 βαττ (βλυ89) και έβγαινε πολύ καλά στο Μαραθώνα.

----------


## weather1967

Το ειχα δουλεψει αυτο το συνολακη με τρανζιστορ 2Ν 2219 ταλαντωση μπαφερ 2Ν 3866 και εξοδο 2Ν3924 το 1984  :Rolleyes:  ωραία χρονια .
Απο Περιστερι ακουγομουν με ενα διπολο απλο και καλη οπτικη επαφη μια ακτινα μεχρι 4-5 χμ βεβεα τοτε οι μπαντες ηταν αδειες.
Μετά εβαλα ενα linear με το BLY 92 και εβγαζε καπου 20 watts με τα χιλια ζορια και ακουγομουνα μεχρι και 12-20 χμ αναλογα τήν περιοχή

----------


## weather1967

ΗΤΑ ΒΙΤΑ ,το ειχε ο ποπ22 στο Μοναστηράκη σε κιτ τα χρονια τα παλιά τοτε :Rolleyes:  ,γνωστό χαρακτηριστικό παντος εχεις καπου σε θυμάμαι  :Wink:

----------


## maouna

εχω αυτον τον πομπό.έχει 6 μεταβλητούς πυκνωτες.πως τους ρυθμίζς αυτους?προσπάθησα να τον συντονισω αλλα δεν τα κατάφερα.ξέρει κανείς την διαδικασία? δεν εχω γεφυρα στασίμων.

----------


## HFProject

Η γέφυρα ΕΙΝΑΙ απαραίτητη. Δεν μπορείς να συντονίσεις ΑΥΤΟΝ τον πομπό αλλιώς.

----------


## maouna

με ενα απλο διπολο και προσαρμογη καθόδου-κεραίας,πόσα μετρα μπορώ να ποιάσω με  αυτόν τον πομπό?

----------


## electron

Η εμβέλεια είναι κάτι πολύ σχετικό και εξαρτάται από την περιοχή που εκπέμπεις, το πόσο καθαρή είναι η συχνότητα που θα βγεις και το αν έχεις φτιάξει και συντονίσει σωστά το σύστημα πομπού κεραίας.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Το έχω ακόμα το εργαλείο...Ένα τσούλημα το είχε το σκασμένο,αλλά αυτό μαζευόταν κάπως από τροφοδοσία σταθεροποιημένη και προσεκτική/καθαρή κατασκευή. Με μια καλούτσικη τότε ground plane χτύπαγε εύκολα 10-15 χιλιόμετρα....άδεια βεβαίως η μπάντα το 1982-83...Συντονισμός χωρίς γέφυρα δε παίζει,απλά θα καις εξόδου από τα στάσιμα.... :Wink:

----------


## betacord85

νασο κατι ασχετο μια και βλεπω οτι εισαι νεο κοσμιτης...δουλευες στο γνωστο γωνιακο μαγαζι με τα cb απεναντι απο το πρωτο νεκροταφειο?(εχει κλεισει βεβαια εδω και 5 χρονια)

----------


## sot1

> Πρόκειται γιά κατασκευή "σκουπίδι". Μη πετάτε τζάμπα λεφτά. Έχω αχοληθεί μ' αυτό το κύκλωμα. Εκτός των άλλων θέλουν άλλαγμα και οι μεταβλητοί. Με μεταβλητούς 10-60 βγαίνει εκτός μπάντας προς βραχέα. Θέλει μεταβλητούς το πολύ μέχρι 30πικο. Και το πηνίο της μιας σπείρας το είχα κόψει από την πλακέτα δηλ το είχα απομονώσει και είχα βάλει  2σπ 0,75χιλ σύρμα Φ6 ή 7 χιλ δεν θυμάμαι πάνε καμμιά 27-28 χρόνια από τότε. Το κιτ δεν είχε κυκλοφορήσει στην αγορά. το είχε παρουσιάσει ο Νόστης στο περιοδικό 'ηλεκτρονικές επιλογές' στα πρώτα τεύχη. Γενικά το είχα κατασκευάσει σύμφωνα με ένα παρόμοιο κιτ που κυκλοφορούσε περί το 1980-1981 της ρέντφοξ που έβγαζε 6 βαττ. Το μηχανηματάκι το πούλησα πριν από ένα ενάμισυ  χρόνο στο φίλο τον Μakis από το σάιτ μάζι με ένα λίνεαρ 25 βαττ (βλυ89) και έβγαινε πολύ καλά στο Μαραθώνα.



κάποτε (  πριν 35 ..χρονια ) δούλευα στην redfox ,όντως ήταν λιγο πιο καλο ,ο Nοστης αντέγραψε πολλά
 παρα πολλά kιτ από την redfox

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> κάποτε (  πριν 35 ..χρονια ) δούλευα στην redfox ,όντως ήταν λιγο πιο καλο ,ο Nοστης αντέγραψε πολλά
>  παρα πολλά kιτ από την redfox



Θυμάμαι κάπου στο 1980 που είχε το πομπουδάκι με το BC108 που έβγαζε το ίδιο και ο Νόστης και είχε κάνει λάθος στην ΤΕ και είχε βάλει τιμή 19 δρχ, 250 δρχ το είχε ο Νόστης και πήρα να παραγγείλω καμιά δεκαριά να πουλήσω σε φίλους και έφαγα κρυάδα, μου είπαν 190 δρχ έχει  :Sad:

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> νασο κατι ασχετο μια και βλεπω οτι εισαι νεο κοσμιτης...δουλευες στο γνωστο γωνιακο μαγαζι με τα cb απεναντι απο το πρωτο νεκροταφειο?(εχει κλεισει βεβαια εδω και 5 χρονια)




Όχι δε δούλεψα ποτέ σε τέτοιο μαγαζί.

----------

